# Miniature Poodle Breeder



## MeganJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi everyone

Well, I haven't been a very active member but I love the information you can get in this forum and it's great to know that I'm not the only poodle-lunatic out there!

I've had standards for years now - I have a couple of lovely, wonderful, terrific girls right now. I grew up with minis and know they are also "all that". One of my many sisters and one of my brothers are both thinking of getting a mini and I have been assigned the task of finding a breeder (because I'm the obsessive researcher in the family I guess). My brother is in Calgary and my sister is in Vancouver so a breeder from the western provinces would be perfect. On the other hand, I'm in Ontario and my little Vetset girl (a dream of a dog) came from Edmonton so, really, it's all about finding the best breeder.

I love blacks myself and will try to impose my preferences on my siblings but again, the best puppy is the goal. There is no rush - I really want to spend time researching and getting to know everything I can about the breeders you recommend.

Thanks in advance.

Megan

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Kandansk. I know one of the people involved in Kandansk and she's lovely. They I think have been breeding standards for a long time. A bit newer to minis.


----------



## MeganJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for your response Mysticrealm.

I'm getting a good feeling about Kandansk - I remember when I was doing my big search for a spoo, this breeder had a good reputation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's a breeder I was looking at seriously when I was thinking of mini poodles. I decided on toys. But Kandansk came recommended by a member who doesn't come on anymore, Schnauzerpoodle. At least I haven't seen her in ages. I liked and respected her and she gave me Kandansk as a possibility. I thought this breeder appears exceptional. She'd be definitely worth looking into for you. Good luck in your research. You're wise to take your time.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I was also thinking Kandansk. It's a bit farther afield, but Carolyn Wray in Oregon is planning to breed her darling white girl Poppy later on this year, I believe. Poppy came from Ann Kamborn, Kamann, who is also in Oregon I believe.


----------

